

Systemd is nice. Dont be afraid - sandGorgon
http://www.lambdacurry.com/systemd-nice-dont-afraid/

======
olgeni
Had Microsoft attempted to pull even 10% of systemd on Linux a few years ago,
the wailing would have reached the highest heavens. And "frankly, after
ShellShock," learn to use a less bloated shell for init scripts.

